# MCSBA 2008 Invitational Winners



## muffntuf (May 26, 2008)

Here are the 2008 MCSBA Invtational Winners, payouts started at $186.00 and went up to $216.00 for first place. Unfortunately I haven't gotten all the details yet, horses names and numbers, etc. The show office was a bit hectic this weekend! But Darla did a heck of a job running the show this year.Judges this year were Gary Edds, Jason Prince, Mike McCabe and Harold W. (Apprenticing)

Big winners were Renee Bush, Don Rudeen, and Corey Hatfield. I know Jackie Tyler was in the money as well too.

Here's Renee with one of her colts, she was Champion AMHR Halter:







Here's Renee with a beautiful filly, Rhapsody's Ribbonz & Pearlz, she was Champion ASPC Halter:






Here's Corey Hatfield, he was Champion AMHR Driving:






Here's Don Rudeen, he was Champion ASPC Driving, the biggest payout of the classes at $216.00 for 1st.






We hope to see these classes return next year and hopefully more people will enter!


----------



## Ashley (May 26, 2008)

Whooo Hooo........Congrats. Was wondering how Renne did. The colt is a Puck son. The filly is Perlz who is a full sister to Reign Man her full name is Rhapsody's Ribbonz & Pearlz


----------



## muffntuf (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Ashely - I only rememberd Pearlz. Hopefully I can get ahold of Renee and get her numbers too!


----------



## Lewella (Jun 6, 2008)

The quality of the entires was great and the response to the Invitational classes was excellent. Trace deserves a big round of applause for organizing them and drumming up participation!



The ribbons were beautiful and the hand made plates were stunning!


----------

